# Black Friday deal



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

The deal was, I was going to be home alone while my wife went shopping...so I might as well go fishing. 3AM alarm, on the road to WV by 3:15AM, fishing by daybreak. I fished a larger stream first with my 7wt and a box of big gnarly streamers looking for a big bite. Got one 15-16" rainbow on a size 1 olive/white/pink Gonga streamer, that was it.










I moved to the small water with my 1wt, fished nothing but dry flies all day, and had non stop action. The water was low and clear, the fish were spooky, but if you could get in range and make a decent cast, you were rewarded. I caught almost all rainbows early, a few tiny brookies got sprinkled in later on.



















Streamside lunch, leftover turkey drumstick and a Dr Enuf I had saved from my last TN trip












Small but beautiful




























I fished until about 4PM, was home before 8PM. Long day in the Jeep, but a day well spent. Much better spent than fighting a crowd for a deal!


----------



## The Outdoor Connection (Jan 21, 2012)

Dr. Enuf? Enlighten me. i C its herbal


----------



## justinharrell (Sep 18, 2012)

Looks like an awesome day, beautiful fish.


----------



## zimmerj (Oct 17, 2014)

Sounds like a great day and nice pictures.


----------



## grant778 (Nov 22, 2014)

Beautiful fish. I especially like that last picture, it's just gorgeous.


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

Simply awesome!
What kind of Jeep are you driving?


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

Nice pics of some good fish, thanks for sharing. I have some of the Dr. Enuf lemon lime in the fridge down at the cabin in TN, good stuff.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

The Outdoor Connection said:


> Dr. Enuf? Enlighten me. i C its herbal


It's the magical herbal soda of TN. It's a staple in our diet when we go to the South Holston for trout. Tasty and has vitamins, minerals, and ginseng!



lunker23 said:


> Simply awesome!
> What kind of Jeep are you driving?


2011 Wrangler Unlimited Sahara. I've had it for a few months now, love it to death.


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

TheCream said:


> It's the magical herbal soda of TN. It's a staple in our diet when we go to the South Holston for trout. Tasty and has vitamins, minerals, and ginseng!
> 
> The Lemon Lime is like an energy drink, gives you a nice pick-up boost to keep you going. Made in Johnson City, it is mostly popular in eastern part of Tennessee however, one time my wife and I met some friends at Cracker Barrel in Middletown Ohio and they had it in the gift shop, of course I had to buy some while I was there.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

They sell it on Amazon in 4 packs, at quite the mark-up. I think a 4 pack down there was like $6. On Amazon it was over $20/4!

http://www.amazon.com/Dr-Enuf-Origi...e=UTF8&qid=1449153117&sr=8-1&keywords=dr+enuf


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

TheCream said:


> They sell it on Amazon in 4 packs, at quite the mark-up. I think a 4 pack down there was like $6. On Amazon it was over $20/4!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Dr-Enuf-Origi...e=UTF8&qid=1449153117&sr=8-1&keywords=dr+enuf



I think I will wait until my next trip down to purchase more, that price is a little too much for me to handle and I am not that desperate to get it!


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

You guys are in luck because a few of us are heading down to TN this Sunday to Thursday.
If you want some, please let me know.


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

lunker23 said:


> You guys are in luck because a few of us are heading down to TN this Sunday to Thursday.
> If you want some, please let me know.


If all goes well, I will be meeting up with you guys.


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

TheCream said:


> It's the magical herbal soda of TN. It's a staple in our diet when we go to the South Holston for trout. Tasty and has vitamins, minerals, and ginseng!
> 
> 
> 
> 2011 Wrangler Unlimited Sahara. I've had it for a few months now, love it to death.


I have a 2014 JK Sahara with the Polar package. I love my Jeep to death as well. Wife hates it, but she rarely rides in it.


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

flyman01 said:


> If all goes well, I will be meeting up with you guys.


Come again, over?


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

lunker23 said:


> You guys are in luck because a few of us are heading down to TN this Sunday to Thursday.
> If you want some, please let me know.


I saw a pic of the Soho yesterday, it's high and chocolate! Hopefully it clears up for you soon.


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

lunker23 said:


> Come again, over?


you heading down with wannabflyguy?


----------



## wannabflyguy (Aug 21, 2014)

Flyman01 meet lunker23


----------



## wannabflyguy (Aug 21, 2014)

...and to get back on thread subject... Looks like I gotta plan a trip for WV next. Great pics thecream. I keep seeing/hearing good reports on those WV trout.


----------



## Flatty01 (Aug 9, 2008)

Like I said in a pm on another forum great pics! This weekend would've been good as well. Login this weather.


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Good to see that stream looking good !


----------

